# Hair loss/skin problem on head and ears



## haydnbottrill (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I know there is a lot of reports for allergies this year with the Vizsla but we have quite a severe case with our Viz.

It all started a couple of months ago when we got back from holiday after staying in an old cottage. Ozzy's ears swelled up and the skin broke down inside. The vet sorted this with steroids and put it down to dust mites or feathers.

Since then he's been to home boarding for 2 weeks and started with circular patches of hair loss. Red skin has now appeared on his head and ears causing further hair loss. It's slowly spreading and getting worse. The vet believes it to be ringworm and has sent a sample off. We're not convinced though as neither of us have caught it. Has anyone got any ideas what this could be? Piriton doesn't seem to touch it. The hair loss is mainly in circles with the centre of the hair the last to drop out.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated as I think this could drag out for a long time.

Haydn


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure about that being ringworm.
Did the vet look at it under a black light?


----------



## haydnbottrill (Sep 3, 2017)

No she didn't. Just took hair samples to send off. Should get the results this week.


----------

